# searching for a hatch



## prophead (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been looking for a hatch for the trolling motor wire to lay in, kind of like a small anchor hatch. 

I've been online looking but can't seem to find what I'm looking for.

any help
david


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Why not use a waterproof through deck connection?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I've used a clam shell in the past to route the wire below deck.
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SiteSearch


----------



## prophead (Mar 17, 2009)

those are good ideas, thanks

if you can see how the previous owner rigged it you would laugh.

where did you find that waterproof connection??


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.iboats.com/Watertight-Deck-Connections/dm/view_id.237849

Standard fitting available at most marine hardware stores.
Avoid the chrome plated zinc or zamak ones.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a link to what I think is the best Plug for a trolling motor. I've had it for about a year now and no problems. I have had all the other and they corroded and failed in less than a year.

http://batterytender.com/accessories/battery-connector-black.html


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

David, Here's a pic of the Battery Tender plug on my 15T, If you decide to go with it I have a couple of tips to make it bullet proof.

Bob


----------



## prophead (Mar 17, 2009)

by the pic you sent it looks like the plug just goes inot the deck and the plug connects to the motor. 

Is that it? Where did you get it, so I can take a look at it.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

You can buy direct from Battery Tender.

Here's what I did to make it bullet proof.
1. For the below deck terminals I coated with many coats of liquid electrical tape.
2. Added Oring to male portion of plug to keep any deck wash water out of the plug.
3. Coated terminals on male plug with many coats of liquid electrical tape then filled cavity with urethane caulk, (silicon caulk and salt water make hydrochloric acid).

It's been on the boat for over a year and no signs of corrosion.

BTW did you ever get the specs on you're prop for me?

Thanks
Ran out of KB's , pics on next post
Bob


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Part II here's the pics


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Powerwinch Plug.
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:XKQU6ikQNxtXRM:http://www.pleasureboatmarine.com/stores/images/images_775/Power%2520Winch%25207810500AJ_sm.jpg


----------

